# JET



## ccpe (Jun 6, 2021)

I found these raw pieces of jet mixed in with bottles from the 30's and 40's.  It isn't coal but very similar.  The shinier pieces are wet.  It smells like coal when heated.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jun 6, 2021)

ccpe said:


> I found these raw pieces of jet mixed in with bottles from the 30's and 40's.  It isn't coal but very similar.  The shinier pieces are wet.  It smells like coal when heated.


I have found jet washed up on the beaches down in Florida on rare occasions. It can be carved and should be compact to be considered jet, brittle pieces are not considered to be jet. Some people would say no way can coal be washed on a beach but coal can form under the ocean as well.


----------



## ccpe (Jun 6, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I have found jet washed up on the beaches down in Florida on rare occasions. It can be carved and should be compact to be considered jet, brittle pieces are not considered to be jet. Some people would say no way can coal be washed on a beach but coal can form under the ocean as well.


Jet can be found in some places in FL.  I completed all the mineralogy tests and it conforms with all of them.  I put some smaller pieces in the rock tumbler to see how well it polishes up.  I'll add a photo when done.  Thanks!


----------



## embe (Jun 6, 2021)

ccpe said:


> Jet can be found in some places in FL.  I completed all the mineralogy tests and it conforms with all of them.  I put some smaller pieces in the rock tumbler to see how well it polishes up.  I'll add a photo when done.  Thanks!


Please do!


----------

